# Finally back in the shop and have a ?



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

Well first and foremost, it has been a while since actually posting on here. I haven't had much shop time lately. But I did get a chance over the past couple of days to sneak down and start building a TV stand.

Now to my question. I am building a TV and I want a shelf above drawers to put the cable box, dvd player and everything on. I am at a stand still right now trying to figure out the best way to attach the shelf.

I thought about letting the shelf sit on top of the bottom aprons and using dowels to attach the shelf to legs. But thought that the end grain directly above the apron face grain would stand out like a sore thumb from the side view. I am also worried about the shelf expanding and blowing out the legs.

I then thought about making rabbits in the top of the aprons, and setting the shelf into the rabbits. This seems to be route I am leaning most to, but I am also worried about the aprons and shelf having the grain direction going in different directions and causing problems. So any other opinions and options would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I plan on using dados into the bottom of the shelf to install the dividers. Do you all have any tricks to make sure the dividers, and dados are installed at a perfect 90 degree angle?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know if this will work with your design or not. I recently made a pair of end tables. I ran a side rail and put the shelf into a groove in the rail. I also cut a notch in the legs to allow for expansion/contraction of the shelf.



















Let me know if any questions.


----------

